# SF Chronicle: Only 2% of business travelers tip.



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

How do you feel?

https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginn...ning-on-Uber-among-biz-travelers-13112294.php


----------



## mrhits (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone commented: "You don't tip indentured servants."


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The only thing I can do is downrate if I dont see a tip in my face.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FXService said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginn...ning-on-Uber-among-biz-travelers-13112294.php


That's probably about right. It's not understandable to me. Every company I ever worked for allowed the tip to be expensed so it's literally not costing them anything personally to give a tip. I bet half of them claim they gave a cash tip (no receipt required) and pocket the money.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FXService said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginn...ning-on-Uber-among-biz-travelers-13112294.php


OUCH$$$$$$


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

FXService said:


> How do you feel?
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/chris-mcginn...ning-on-Uber-among-biz-travelers-13112294.php


LYFT's 63% seems more reasonable.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheap entitled dingleberries


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

The sad thing about this is, that they definitely all tip at a restaurant. There seems to be a stigma around tipping an Uber Driver versus tipping Waitress or Server when you go out to eat


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SHRPR said:


> The sad thing about this is, that they definitely all tip at a restaurant. There seems to be a stigma around tipping an Uber Driver versus tipping Waitress or Server when you go out to eat


Put some baby pics on the dash,tell them Baby needs a new pair of shoes,jmo


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

It’s already been retracted due to complaints from Uber and Lyft and an apology has been issued... to Uber and Lyft for making the claim, not to drivers for making so little in tips.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's more like 1 in 5 tip from the airport in their home city. Out for lunch & min fare = NO TIP.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

I average about 10 trips a day if only each one of them tip $1 it would saved me an hour of work.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> Put some baby pics on the dash,tell them Baby needs a new pair of shoes,jmo


I think you are on to something, but I wouldn't approach it this way, which might work with some people and might make the others uncomfortable. But what I think you are saying is tell your story.

Some people want to know your story and others just want to ride in peace. Know when it is appropriate to share your story and when not to. And never overshare. Keep it positive, not too sappy, not too desperate and I think you'll find great results.

Show that this is how we make our livings, and help set the expectations, and we just might be able to get tipping as the expectation.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Go to google images and search "kid in wheelchair." Get a nice photo print of that and put it in the dash where it's not obvious but passengers can see it. No story necessary - bigger dollars per tip than a tip sign.

If a paxhole asks how you like driving for Uber, etc. show them the photo and say, I do it for my boy, it's under minimum wage but every dollar helps my family.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

THATS GOLD JERRY ! GOLD !


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've definitely found this to be true. It's not just business travelers. Around town people don't tip either. The people who tip are the occasional riders using Uber to go to the airport, concerts, etc.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Example of this can be found with govt travelers. I have been told several times that Fed govt employees are NOT allowed to tip on rideshare trips!!!! Normally, Fed riders tip in cash. $2 - $5 is the norm. 

Funny that the govt is ok with tipping at restaurants.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

This is not surprising. The downside of a "disruptive" business entering the market is that many of the old cultural norms go away- like tipping. Pax have been conditioned to get something for nothing, so they take it.


----------

